# Computer Controlled Hottop P



## ronsil

Have just finished ordering all the parts for this dramatic upgrade. Thanks to Green Bean (Tom Coxon) & Co they have come up with a method of putting a Hottop completely under computer control. Basically you set up the parameters exactly as you wish & then just drop in the beans when signalled & eject on completion.

So- will be buying-in my coffee supplies, ready roasted, whilst I am doing the upgrade. Hopefully trying to obtain all the parts required to make a start second week October.

I don't expect to be back into roasting until end-October after I've completed all the work & the tests.

Will post details & pics for those interested:waiting:


----------



## lookseehear

Wow that sounds amazing - it'll be nice to set a profile then let it go. I'll be interested to see pics when it's complete.


----------



## jimrobo

definitely! pics all the way ron!


----------



## RobD

Parts list please


----------



## ronsil

Will put up a list of parts to be used sometime over the weekend.


----------



## ronsil

Here is a list of items I needed to buy. I chose the Omega TCs because of accuracy,speed of reaction & they are fully insulated & need no earthing

1 x HT Roaster Interface boards: http://www.mlgp-llc.com/htri/index.html

2 x Thermocouples (Omega XCIB): http://www.omega.co.uk/ppt/pptsc.asp?ref=XCIB

OR

2 x Thermocouples (Ebay) + Silicon Tubing sleeve for insulation

Small aluminium shelf to support board in HT

USB cable from board to exterior rear panel. (for usb input from outside machine)

Cobalt 11/64 drill bit to make 2 holes in back drum plate

JB Weld to cold weld thermocouples in backplate

Small hand punch to mark hole positions

1 x Hottop ribbon cable to connect new boards to built-in board

Plus a Laptop

That's it really. The tricky job is fitting the TCs as the HT needs to be stripped down with care & then re-assembled. The boards are supplied fully wired & ready to go

If the USB is not plugged in the HT will act as normal.

Total cost circa £190 for everything including postage. but plus the laptop

£45 less if you buy the TCs & sleeve from Ebay but you will have to fiddle with the insulation


----------



## ronsil

Here's the reason I've been a bit quiet on here the past few days.

  

  

Am just awaiting delivery of TCs & the USB exterior connection.

Currently existing on Peru - Femenino Cecanor from Rave.

Looking forward to my first computer roast after 14/10/2012


----------



## Spazbarista

Let us know how it goes Ron. Very interested in being able to dabble in roast profiles rather than just using Hottop presets.


----------



## ronsil

Well here it is. I got ahead of myself & managed to finish up 2 nights ago.

The biggest delay was the Thermocouples but in the end I collected from the Omega factory 5/6 miles down the road from me.

  

The only cosmetic difference on the outside is the addition of the USB connection on the back panel.

With this hardware & software installed you have complete minute by minute control over the roast which starts at the signaled 'drop in' & then you need only mark the events, touch the spacebar, 1st crack - end 1C - 2C - eject.

Everything can be saved for future reference & recall.

I have always regretted I purchased the 'P' model instead of the more controllable 'B', cheaper, model.

This new program works together with the installed HP Motherboard preserving all the HP safety controls but overriding the installed, rather limited profiles. For example it is very easy to extend the roast time between end !C & beginning 2C

If you have a Hottop & you do not install this software/hardware you are probably only using half the potential of the machine.

The research & action file for the whole operation can be found here. A lot of personal stuff in it but it may help others thinking of converting:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k1yeu2sucaknznu/OisLdikTqq

The pics for the whole operation are here:

http://postimage.org/gallery/2tie06j4/


----------



## Spazbarista

Would you be interested in converting another one, Ron, now that you have the expertise?

(Remuneration included for your time)


----------



## ronsil

Expobarista said:


> Would you be interested in converting another one


If you're serious let me think about it. As I've said, I'm away until mid-October. Will contact you when back.

I really enjoyed doing mine & do have lots of bits over. Allowing for all the various deliveries, boards from the USA - Omega TCs extended delivery time etc it could take a month or so from initiation.


----------



## Spazbarista

Thanks Ron.

Have a think. There would be no rush once initiated. If you fancy tinkering send me a number and I'll start saving my pocket money (the most economical way would be favoured by me). My Hottop is about 7 or 8 years old and I think is the B model. It looks like this:

http://www.thebeanstock.com/catalog/images/hottop%20kn-8828B.jpg


----------

